# Art Tools Shops in Deira - Any Recommendations?



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if any of you know of a good store in Deira, that sells art tools and equipments ... such as paints, polymer clay, sculpting tools... etc.

Are there any in Citi Center or Dubai Mall for example?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Go to Emirates Trading. They are just over Maktoum Bridge into Oud Metha, off the Umm Hurrair Road.


----------

